# Getting your horse to follow you/come to you



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

How would I go about this :|

He'll follow me around after I free-lunge him and sometimes after I ride but other than that, not really.

What are some things I could do to get him to say, come to the gate when called? 

When I go out to the field to get him he'll look up at me ears forward, but won't come, and usually goes back to eating. He's not low on the pecking order either.

Edit: Could this also have something to do with the condition of the field? It's fine by where the hay is but during winter it's either really REALLY muddy or frozen hoofprints and holes in the mud from them walking around, and therefore very uneven. I have to ... persuade him even to walk with me to the gate.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you do any bonding work with him, for example: stretching with treats, just hanging out in the pasture/arena together, trail riding, talking to him, etc? He may think that all you want to do is ride/work him? I'd suggest having some bonding time several times a week and surprise and delight him, by sometimes having a treat and sometimes not...just to get his curiosity going and to encourage him to come on his own. Good luck


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

There are some tricks you can teach here. I am just getting ready to start Nelson on all of these (one at a time of course)
http://www.equusite.com/articles/trick/trickHome.shtml

Heres one for come when called.
http://www.equusite.com/articles/trick/trickComeWhenCalled.shtml


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind of stretches do you do with the treats?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I have done both of these; I've been doing lots of groundwork/bonding stuff lately and I've definitely had him stretch for treats before.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If I call for Vega, most times she'll ignore me. Other times she'll look at me but she won't move.

Gem will always look up when he hears his name, but very seldom does he come when called.

Montana on the other hand will always look up and walk to see me. In the winter/muddy conditions, he'll walk a few feet and then stop. when the pasture is nice, he'll be at the gate waiting for me, or will come when called.

When I first got him, I would bring treats with me, call his name and when he came to me, he'd get a treat. It did help that he knew his name (from his previous owner). Once when he came to me, I'd love on him and he'd get another treat. 

I wanted him to know that coming when called and coming up to me was a good thing and that it didn't mean work work work!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*establish yourself as the heard leader. And then it all takes trust. Just like everyone else has said, insted of riding him and leaving, go out and give him a HUGE grooming and massage, and just let him know you love him! Blue rarely runs off now.*


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

When I first started working with T, before I purchased her, she was the boss mare of a herd of about 17 horses. Getting her to come to me and leave not only her herd but her precious pasture took alit doing. First I would call her to get her attention and and clap three times and steadily make my way to her. Once she looked up, and I was there she got her treat. Being with me meant treats and wonderful grooming sessions. After a few weeks of this, all I had to do was call her name and clap three times and unbelievably she would come running to me! The BO was amazed (so was I). I used this same method for Walka and now they come in from the field whenever I need them, but I had better have a treat! Always make being with you the best place in the world to be.


----------

